# Can the 508 .....



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

When you simply push record on the 508 is there a way to then tell it how long to record - sort of like on a vcr where you push record and each time you push it again another 15 minutes is added to how long to record? Other wise you have to be sure to stop it manually or go to the timer recording and set up a start and stop date/time. (This is for when a program has already started and now you want to record it)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

According to the last Tech Chat that feature will be coming out sometime 'before christmas'. If you just press record and leave it be it will be recoding until the hd is full.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

In the meantime, you can press Browse then Record to have it record from now until the scheduled end of the show. See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/291#Recording for other options like including the already viewed part of the program in the recording.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanks for the help!


----------

